# Ball Python Photos



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We’ve gotten into ball pythons recently over here. There are so many morphs with different colors and patterns - I just think they’re so cool!! It was nice and warm out yesterday, so I had a photo shoot with a couple of our snakes! Enjoy. ☺


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting differences. Nice pix


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

My favorite is still Loki 😉😁


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are so beautiful 😍! So you can have them outside I assume because they aren't very fast? Also what are their names?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> My favorite is still Loki 😉😁


I’d have gotten pics of Loki too, but he’s busy shedding right now. 😆

Another day soon, maybe!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> They are so beautiful 😍! So you can have them outside I assume because they aren't very fast? Also what are their names?


They are pretty slow, at least most of the time.

I can’t believe I didn’t think to put their names! The white one is Kisara and the yellow one is Pikabu. 😍


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful animals. We are herptophiles here. We have had many over the years. Right now all we have is a small box turtle🐢


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Still waiting for Loki pictures….he’s gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh! I’m glad you reminded me!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Whoa! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Gosh, Loki is pretty.

So are your ball pythons all friends with each other or are do they need to be kept away from each other?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

We house them separately but they always get along when we have them out. ☺


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

They are even cooler together!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

They are so Beautiful. 








I found a cottonmouth yesterday


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, you got some epic photos of that fella!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

The Goat said:


> They are so Beautiful.
> View attachment 231895
> 
> I found a cottonmouth yesterday
> ...


That’s one snake I’d prefer not to find close by. They’re gorgeous but only from a good distance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me either.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> That’s one snake I’d prefer not to find close by. They’re gorgeous but only from a good distance.


Same here but some lady put a stick on it so I could see it she did not knowing it was a Cottonmouth and she probably should’ve not done that


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> So you can have them outside ...?


I guess they are fine once you have a collar and leash on them.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I guess the are fine once you have a collar and leash on them.


Wait, what? Lol, did this post get misplaced or did I miss something?


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh nvm, I got confused but I think I figured it out. 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> Wait, what? Lol, did this post get misplaced or did I miss something?


So you don't put leashes on the snakes when you take them for walks/slithers?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> So you don't put leashes on the snakes when you take them for walks/slithers?


The snakes are their own leashes, Mike.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> The snakes are their own leashes, Mike.


 Oh, very good.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)




----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

You guys are too much! 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> The snakes are their own leashes, Mike.


Lol


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

You all make me chuckle. 

Those are some pretty snakes! Loki is especially awesome.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love the picture of Loki and Picabu together! If you look at their markings they’re so very similar but it just looks like Picabu got dunked in a white wash. 😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Feira426 said:


> You guys are too much! 😂


Really? Can't speak for others but I thought I was priced just right. Hmm. I may have to rethink my pricing structure.


----------

